# Green teeth purchase



## Menchhofer (Mar 1, 2004)

Alright. I am just about ready to convert over to the green teeth but I need further evidence from experienced users.

I have heard the green ones throw chips farther. Is this true?

Actually, when I place new teeth on my machine, there are fewer chips created....the teeth seem to cut of very thin slices of wood (shavings as from a wood planer) at a time, thus they are not thrown into the yard. The shavings make a neat pile behind the machine. But this cutting action does not last long. As the edges dull after subsequent stumps, chips are formed and they are thrown farther from the machine. As the edge dulls further, the chips become finer and smaller.

Ideally when I am grinding, the teeth should be replaced when they no longer produce the shavings.

So, do the green teeth act in a similar manner or do they produce chips from day one? Opinions please.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 1, 2004)

From what I understand they throw much farther than a standard tooth.

I havent used them, but I have heard that they cut well.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 1, 2004)

My dad uses greenteeth up in NY on carlton 2500 he says teeth are heavier than others and cut bigger chip than regular tooth. Don't know about throwing further he is running a smaller machine probably depends on the power of grinder. He bought machine with the greenteeth setup and kept it on. He is happy about tooth but says you only really get 2 new edges on each tooth not three. Still better than one. Only complaint is that because you do not change pockets so often he ends up torching them off when worn. I use rayco super on mine and was thinking of going green but the cost is a lot to consider


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 1, 2004)

Just do it.... money well spent to save much time on maintenance and save the wear and tear of cutting with dull teeth.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 2, 2004)

Daniel, I know you run green teeth on your machine do you get three edges from them or has my old man's eyes finally gave out.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry Steve, I had to move it.


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *Sorry Steve, I had to move it. *




That is okay...my mistake....There is a sale going on this month at one of the green teeth sites 10% or something like that. It makes the transition a little less costly anyway.


----------



## BruceL (Mar 2, 2004)

*Greenteeth are the way to go.*

I have been selling Carltons and offering all my customers Greenteeth. If they were not happy, I would buy the pockets and bolts back. Out of about 40 - 50 machines not one taker on the buy back. Do get complaints of the higher horsepower machines throwing chips further. But, I do not think even those customers would switch.


----------



## BruceL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Stuck 4400-4*

The 2004 units have a new more aggresive tire on them. I think it can be retrofitted, but may make machine wider. Have had customers make a cheap tire chain out of used climbing line that worked pretty well.

Unfortunately they are heavy with a not very aggresive tread design. Carlton also just came out with three track models (maybe a trade up if your at that point). 

Call Carlton at 800-243-9335 and ask if the new tires might work.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 5, 2004)

would i
be able too use greenteeth on a vermeer 252..would any of you guys recomend or not recomend it as ive heard these green teeth are not suited to smaller machines


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 5, 2004)

The green teeth deep dish teeth are recommended for smaller machines 40 hp and below. I am not sure of the size of your 252, but they should work well.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Menchhofer _
> *The green teeth deep dish teeth are recommended for smaller machines 40 hp and below. I am not sure of the size of your 252, but they should work well. *



thanks for the reply ...252 has a 25 hp kohler engine


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 17, 2004)

Finally found this thread again...
and the answer is "it all depends"...
Mostly on what you've been hitting with those teeth... rocks etc... will of course do plenty of damage beyond the 1/3 circumferance...
In Richmond you'd probably get 3 most of the time...


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *Just do it.... money well spent to save much time on maintenance and save the wear and tear of cutting with dull teeth. *



are you running your rg 50 super with green teeth...ive been thinking about buying an rg 50 super amongst others like new 352 from vermeer and the equivalant carlton model ..im fed up with my vermeer 252 it hasnt got enough power..for my bigger stump jobs


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 13, 2005)

At the recent TCI, Green Teeth now comes in 3 (maybe 4) different sizes designed for the hp you are running. The ones for the 25 hp machines are much smaller than the originals. That might help with any problems you may have with a low hp machine. Anyway, I bought a set, the small size, for my Terra Stumper attachment. I'll see how well it does after the present set of Rayco Super teeth wear out.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 13, 2005)

I tried the smaller greenteeth and they cut great but the small 3/8 nuts wore down so quickly that I needed a vise grip remove them and to rotate the teeth the first time. Had to get extra lock nuts for each tooth. I also tried the bigger green teeth and found they put a LOT of extra weight and pressure on the machines drivetrain. I think they cut great and the convienence of rotating the teeth is a plus, but the extra wear on the machine not worth it. The cost savings of the teeth is offset by bearings and belts. I have gone back to Rayco teeth on my 1625a and the big Carltons at work. I guess I am that 1% of users that does not recommend greenteeth.


----------



## Menchhofer (Nov 13, 2005)

I was informed via Carlton dealer the greenteeth were not the best set up on the machine. In fact they advised against it citing increased stress as noted earlier.

I was talking with the guy at the greenteeth booth and he showed me the smaller teeth and suggested using them for a smaller bite. Now I am curious as to the dadatwins comments regarding wear on the nuts. I believe after these greenteeth wear out I will likely switch back to original teeth. Very expensive lesson.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 13, 2005)

The set I bought at the show was $308, with an extra set of teeth. My Terra Stumper uses 16 pockets. 2 sets of Rayco super teeth would cost $384. I figured it was worthwhile to give it a try. If I don't like it I will probably go to Leonardi.

All stump grinder dealers and manufacturer's will advise against Green Teeth and recommend you use their product. Rayco told me the same thing. To say otherwise would be cutting their own throat. On the Kikkomann soy sauce bottle it says Refill Only With Kikkomann Soy Sauce. Why??? The other brands no fit???


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 13, 2005)

What didn't you buy at the show? Spider lifts, stump grinder teeth, drill bits,........I'll bet your luggage weighed 300#'s


----------



## dtw902 (Nov 13, 2005)

You forgot the chipper blade sharpener Xander!!!!!!!! Hey it was good meeting ya at the Expo.


----------



## dtw902 (Nov 13, 2005)

Anyway to stay on tract I use Greenteeth on my 1625 Rayco. I use the deep dish fullsize (it was all that was available at the time). They work great as long as they are sharp, the machine will start bucking when they get dull (time to rotate. I would like to try the smaller size teeth. When I use up all the teeth I have now. Like Koa Man stated they make 4 different sizes now.


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm having one of the Duradisk wheels made for my grinder.........I should have it in 3 weeks. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## jg55056 (Nov 27, 2005)

ROLLACOSTA,
Go with the RG50, I originally bought a 1625 super junior; piece of $#+%. I sold it within a month of purchase. The difference in grinding time is priceless. So much that I would recommend taking out a loan over purchasing and under powered grinder (ie 252/1625). My experience with the green teeth was good on my RG50 but not so good on the 1625; as soon as the edge gets dull you're toast. It's too much surface area for a little grinder like that to pull. On the other had my RG50 doesn't really care how sharp the teeth are. Gotta love the extra hp/torque!


----------



## Curbside (Dec 9, 2005)

Xander

Did you get that Duradisk yet. Very curious as to how it works. I've been talking to them as well. Let us know


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 9, 2005)

Not yet, hopefully next week. I'll let you know and post some pics when I get it.


----------

